# Hylomantis lemur pics



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Introduced a few more H. lemur into their shared enclosure today. Such mesmerizing little guys.

Flickr: leeinhisroom's Photostream


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Hylomantis lemur*

Great shots of an awesome frog Lee!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Hylomantis lemur*

Lee are you breeding those?

And Awesome photos!


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Hylomantis lemur*

Thanks Tim

Not personally Nathan, at least not yet


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

That is an _incredible_ frog. What are you feeding it? IME tree frogs don't seem to like fruit flies very much, but he's so _tiny_....


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

SmackoftheGods said:


> That is an _incredible_ frog. What are you feeding it? IME tree frogs don't seem to like fruit flies very much, but he's so _tiny_....


they take ff's and 2 week old crickets. You could probably get them on dwarf white iso's if you wanted. They may be small but they've got an appetite.


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

How do you keep them? Could you give me a bit of info on temperatures, climate et cetera? Have you managed to breed them yet?


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

very cool. Great pics!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

My absolute fave frog OF ALL TIME. Can't find these anywhere in the UK.


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

Morgan Freeman said:


> My absolute fave frog OF ALL TIME. Can't find these anywhere in the UK.


Sometimes they sell off-spring in Hamm.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Such Cuties...

I wish we had a real pet shop here that carried more varieties


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Opps I forgot to subscribe because I want to know about how you keep them also.


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

These are one of my absolute favorite frogs and really fun to work with! Are they in the same enclosure as the zeteki in that last picture? I think that would make a great combination for a Panamanian themed tank. 



013 said:


> How do you keep them? Could you give me a bit of info on temperatures, climate et cetera? Have you managed to breed them yet?


They are from lowland and montaine forests of costa rica, panama and into northern columbia. They can be kept in a similar fashion to red eyes but prefer higher humidity and perhaps cooler tempts (when I kept and bred them we had them at 72 degrees all the time). They are also quite a bit smaller and like smaller food items like hydei and week old crickets. 

Great to see some more of these guys! hope you have success!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those are sweet, that third shot is a postere shot! how many are in there with the Atelopus?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

gpn summed up the care pretty well, really not much to them. An endangered panamanian theme was the idea for the enclosure. There are currently six lemur in that tank with the atelopus, i can see four in the tank shot i posted


----------

